# 7 pound 1 ounce speck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## stout trout! (Jun 21, 2008)

cant tell u were cant tell u what with but i can tell u i dove head first on to some rocks to git him !!!!!!!!!! hay yall know everything looks smaller in the pics!


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish, and I can understand not saying where. But not saying what you caught it on???


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

nice speck jake!!

we should fish there tomorrow!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I assume you caught him on the pole you're holding up with the clear DOA attached? :letsdrink Just messin with ya. Nice fish!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice trout.... he ain't 7, but that's a good'n


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *VS200B (7/7/2008)*nice trout.... he ain't 7, but that's a good'n


I agree. Nice one :clap i am sure he put up a heck of a fight on that set up but he looks quite a bit shy of even close to 7


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trout man! If you say he is seven, then he's seven.:clap It's your post.Who hasn't stretch the truth a little when telling a fish storyoke.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish looks shy of seven and looks like you caught him on a clear DOA shrimp on and All-Star rodwith a 460 series Penn slammer.


----------

